# NEC 2008 VS NEC 2011, which version would be most helpfull for the PE Power exam?



## ahmed2j (Dec 17, 2011)

I am taking the PE Power exam in April, i would appreciate any recommendation regarding which

NEC code/handbook version would be best for the exam, 2008 or 2011?

thank you in advance for the help


----------



## Wildsoldier PE (Dec 17, 2011)

When i took the exam in October 2011 it was based on the 2008 electrical code. I dont know if for the april examination is going to be based on NEC 2011. Probably that something you need to check with NCEES. It look like april examination is going to be base on NEC 2008 since the study material from NCEES for power haven't change.


----------



## PE.MA.ELEC (Dec 17, 2011)

I would def check with NCEES. I read somewhere on those procedure/information sheets for the exam, that the code to be used will be the one in effect the prior year. If this holds true, then I would think that exams in 2012 will be based on the 2011 NEC.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Dec 18, 2011)

^Correct. The April '12 exam will use the 2011 NEC.


----------



## dianevp (May 18, 2012)

I have the 2008 version, would that still be ok? How different is the 2011 from the 2008?


----------



## knight1fox3 (May 18, 2012)

dianevp said:


> I have the 2008 version, would that still be ok? How different is the 2011 from the 2008?


This might be helpful:

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B66xkFCiH_Q

In my opinion, I feel it best to have the latest and greatest version that the exam is based around. However I can also understand the added expense of buying the new when you already have the previous version.


----------



## willsee (May 18, 2012)

Get the 2011 version. Since you are just looking up code answers their could be changes that would cause you to miss a question.

I was using 2011 while I was studying and one of the practice questions (NCEES maybe) the part of the code needed was taken out in the 2011 version


----------



## stinkycheese (May 21, 2012)

The original post was for last months' exam, but for future test-takers: definitely get the 2011. It's stressful enough during the exam just finding all the arcane bits of NEC that are relevant to these questions, and after a few minutes of page flipping you don't want the nagging feeling of "maybe this is all for nothing and it changed for 2011..."


----------

